# Blanket sizes on your 16+ hand horses?



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Each winter I have been holding off on buying blankets for our two young horses and just fitting them in various spares that I have here. 

I am hoping that the 2.5 year old Thoroughbred is just "close enough" to her mature size to buy her a blanket that she will keep for life (ooooor until she kills it).

She is going to end up being roughly the same size as her sire and I cannot for the life of me remember what I used to blanket him. The largest size that we have here is a 78" so he must have fit. He was 16.2hh/1200 pounds. 

The filly is 16hh now and a 78" gives her a little room to grow and fill out but not a ton. I've got to imagine she is about as long as she will get though.

Wondering, what everyone elses 16-17hh horses are wearing? 

(I have measured her, just trying to predict what size she'll end up at, not so much what she currently needs) :wink:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

It also depends on who's blanket you are buying. Some are bang on, others not so. My qh is over 16hh and I took a chance on an 81. It's a tad big but ok. He meas. a little under 80. His rain sheet has the higher neck. The lower ones are inclined to bind at the withers.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

My horses averaged 80" - 82" blankets and sheets.
Horses were around 15.2 - 16.2 hands....
My friends 15.2 OTTB wears a 78" Weatherbeeta stable blanket.

Think as was mentioned much will depend upon manufacturer and of course the bone structure, muscle and fat on each horse...


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Well, my 16hh beefy paint wears the same size my 17+hh TB wore. 84" WeatherBeeta. Not sure if they just size weird or what, cause I was very surprised.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

My 16.1 standie who is built like a tank wears a 74 Supra rain sheet, 72 weathabeeta fitted cooler(thats a bit snug) a 72 weatherbeeta winter stable blanket that fits fabulous and a 78 storm shield winter blanket... so... its really hard to say. She measures as a 76. But the 74 rain sheet is almost a smidgen big if anything. The 78 is a bit big but it allows me to put a stable blanket under it on super cold days.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

The size will probably change as she fills out, too. When I got my horse he was a touch underweight and measured 69" but by the next year when he was at a good weight he went up to a 72". He was 7 when I got him, so not like he was still growing, either!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks. 

I feel like I would be on track just getting her an 80" blanket. 

She measures 77" right now. Her dam is swimming in her 78" blanket, but she is 15.3hh and petite. The fillies uncle who is 15.3hh wears a 78" and her aunt who is a 16hh TB also wears a 78".


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

From the looks of the replies it looks like the correct answer is It Depends.....
Depends on the brand and style...Depends on the build of your horse. I would not think a 2.5 y.o. would wear the same size at maturity.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You might have to be prepared to buy to fit now and sell when she grows because a 'too big' blanket could end up rubbing her and slipping around too much
I have a 16.2 that needs an 80 and a 16.1 that needs a 76!!


----------



## budley95 (Aug 15, 2014)

No idea what it is in American measurements but my 16.2hh IDx is in a 6'9, sorry that's probably no help at all!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

budley95 said:


> No idea what it is in American measurements but my 16.2hh IDx is in a 6'9, sorry that's probably no help at all!


That would be 81" in US measurements


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

I agree with others that it varies too much to really predict. My 17hh mare wears an 84 but I also know a 15.2 or 15.3hh QH who wears the same size.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

My 16h horses vary from 72"-81". You really need to measure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

^ I have measured her. 



jaydee said:


> You might have to be prepared to buy to fit now and sell when she grows because a 'too big' blanket could end up rubbing her and slipping around too much I have a 16.2 that needs an 80 and a 16.1 that needs a 76!!



Oh I am prepared for that, if she needs a bigger size at age 4 then so be it :lol:

I own everything from a dog blanket, through mini, pony & small horse on up to a whole pile of 78" blankets that seem to fit most of the herd. Plus a large blanket for the drafty. So I have been REALLY fortunate to just now get into a pickle as these two grow. The 2 year old is no where near his mature size (half-draft) and fits a 78" currently but after that, I am out of 78" blankets because everyone needs one. So its time to buy the 2 & 1/2 year old her own.


Does anyone have any experience with the SStack blankets? (Looking at this one...)
I have always loved my WeatherBeeta blankets until it was time to purchase two new ones last year. The older ones that I have still hold up and look great. The two from last year were short and both ripped :/


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

New_image said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the SStack blankets? (Looking at this one...)
> I have always loved my WeatherBeeta blankets until it was time to purchase two new ones last year. The older ones that I have still hold up and look great. The two from last year were short and both ripped :/


I got a Schneider's blanket for my horse last year and loved it. Not the same one you linked to, but a similar one also with a belly band. It was true to size, held up very well to being used all winter, and fit much better than his old blanket did (my horse has a very thick, low-set neck so finding a good fit was a challenge!)


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Its just in inches rather than feet and inches


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I'm a convert to the Schneider blankets - they do offer different sizing relating to type in some blankets as well as just the length which can help get the right fit too. 
I have found their midweight outdoor blankets compare to the Weatherbeeta heavyweight ones despite what the weight chart says
I like their bonus scheme as well - you get a cash back voucher every now and again relating to how much you spend with them


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jul 21, 2014)

My 16hh wears a 75, he is pretty muscular too


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

New_image said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the SStack blankets? (Looking at this one...)
> /


Thats the blanket that my 16.1 standie wears a 78 in. I love love love their blankets!!! I find them on par with Rambo/Horseware. Beautiful and well made and fit really well. I have the extra heavyweight with a hood.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

16hh paint, 82" blanket
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dakota23 (Aug 31, 2014)

TessaMay said:


> I agree with others that it varies too much to really predict. My 17hh mare wears an 84 but I also know a 15.2 or 15.3hh QH who wears the same size.


Yea, I have a paint mare who is 15.3hh and wears an 84"!:shock:


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

Angel is 15.2 hands and wears a 81"/82", depending on manufacturer. She isn't very muscular, but she is long.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

In the rare instances where I do blanket, my 16.2 TB wears a size 80/81. I always make sure the blanket has extra area in the shoulder gussets. (whatever a gusset is). Without that he gets rubs very quickly.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

It's all been mentioned already but yea, it depends on brand and your horse's build. I too have 3 different horses that are all about the same height but all built differently so their blankets differ too. My 16.2h thoroughbred who is tall and slender wears a 75, my 16.2h Appendix who is a tank wears a 78, and my 16.1h short backed quarter horse wears a 72. What's funny is we also have a 15h quarter horse (barely 15h) who has a super long back and needs a 75 like his thoroughbred buddy who is over a hand taller. The same blanket that looks perfect on the thoroughbred looks like a skirt on the smaller quarter but he needs it for length. LOL!


----------

